# Where the pick strikes the string



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Does everyone always pluck the string with the narrow end of the pick?

I'm curious, because I've started using the blunter corners and am having some success.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I only use the narrow end. Having said that, there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I only use the narrow end...although lots of the time it's my index fingernail (or thumb on upstrokes) that actually hits the strings.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I turn the pick slightly away from the point when I want the "pick squeal" effect(also referred to as pinch harmonic or pick harmonic). Players like Billy Gibbons, Alex Lifeson and David Gilmour use this technique quite a bit. I find it's a combination involving sliding the edge of the pick across the string while also contacting the string with part of my index fingernail. Playing an unplugged solid body is one of the best ways to develop this technique, if you can get the sound doing that, it'll be amazing plugged in. One more point, it tends to work best at certain sweet spots, on a Les Paul the best ones is near the neck pick up toward the edge closest to the bridge.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Notice the shape of the point, not beveled, and at an angle to the strings. 
BTW, it is a solid top. The opposite grain direction you see there is the soundhole reinforcement.










I usually use a TP40 but the TP35 was handier. Regardless, it's the point shape that matters to me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> The opposite grain direction you see there is the soundhole reinforcement.


How the heck did you take this pic?? 
It is so clear/detailed!!

Sorry for the thread derail....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The point ten times out of ten. I want attack.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> How the heck did you take this pic??
> It is so clear/detailed!!
> 
> Sorry for the thread derail....


iPhone with flash pointing through the *side sound hole* of a Joshua House acoustic guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> iPhone with flash pointing through the *side sound hole* of a Joshua House acoustic guitar.


*"side sound hole" *...you just gave away your secret!

BTW..I met Mr. House and his wife at the Ottawa Guitar Show this past June and mentioned that I knew of you from this forum. I had met him in the past (a few years back) at an Elmira show and mentioned the same thing...you were recovering at the time.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Where does the pick strikes the string? 

Judge for yourself


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Budda said:


> The point ten times out of ten. I want attack.


I was about to say something similar. For me, it depends on the sound I want. I use the point for lots of attack, rounded edge for a smoother sound.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> *"side sound hole" *...you just gave away your secret!
> 
> BTW..I met Mr. House and his wife at the Ottawa Guitar Show this past June and mentioned that I knew of you from this forum. I had met him in the past (a few years back) at an Elmira show and mentioned the same thing...you were recovering at the time.
> 
> ...


Cool. Josh and I go way back. He's become one heck of a good builder. If I'm not mistaken, I was his first commission.

www.houseguitars.com


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

SRV was said to use the big shoulders of the pick.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> SRV was said to use the big shoulders of the pick.


Yeah but I don't have a right handed guitar with left handed tremolo to go with that big shoulder pick. 

And that's the ONLY reason I don't sound as good as him.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Shoulder 80% tip 20% 

I use the v picks venom or chicken picker.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I mostly play with the tip, but for some songs I prefer t play with one of the other "corners"--or turn the pick around.
Sometimes I use my fingers as well--both finger picking with mostly up-picks, but sometimes I hold my hand as if I am holding a pick and do down strokes with my index finger's finger nail.

it's fun to mix it up.


----------

